# Trout Stamp?



## Brandaman (Dec 5, 2004)

I bought an all-species fishing license and just assumed it was exactly that, for all-species. But somebody was saying they couldn't fish for trout because they didn't have a trout stamp. Is a trout stamp needed if you have an all-species license or is that just for a different type?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Trout "Stamps" were elliminated a few years back. "All Species" means excatly what it says. Everything including Trout and Salmon

"Restricted" License is for everything EXCEPT Trout and Salmon.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

TrailFndr said:


> Trout "Stamps" were elliminated a few years back. "All Species" means excatly what it says. Everything including Trout and Salmon
> 
> "Restricted" License is for everything EXCEPT Trout and Salmon.


----------

